# Beaufort, S.C. area...Fripp Inlet or St. Helena Sound



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Going to Hunting Island for a week starting June 30th. Does anyone know anything about the fishing in the Fripp Inlet or St. Helena Sound?? I'm taking my boat this year and would like to try fishing in these areas for Bass, Trout or any bottom fish. Any and all help would be very helpful. Thanks and Good Fishin, Jim


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Anybody know anything about these two areas?? I need help!! Jim


----------

